# Internet Stores for FW Fish



## FilteredFun (Mar 24, 2008)

Would all of you please post the internet links of your most trusted, internet, freshwater fish stores. 

I definitely need to expand my list of freshwater fish sources. The few places that I have bookmarked do not carry/offer a number of fish that we are considering. 

Thanks So Much!!! 
Matt


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Matt, whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Not all sites ship internationally. Let us know the country and we'd be happy to help out!


----------



## GoddessTetra (Apr 6, 2008)

Aquariumfish.net and fish2u.com


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Liveaquaria is nice, but they are updating their page and I dont think they have everything they did before the update. The good thing is that they have a 14 day arrive-alive guarantee.


----------



## FilteredFun (Mar 24, 2008)

*Not all sites ship internationally. Let us know the country and we'd be happy to help out!*

We live in the USA. 

Thanks, everyone, for the help!
Matt


----------



## FilteredFun (Mar 24, 2008)

*fish2u.com*
Help please.

I have no idea how you order from this website. It does not allow me any means to create a shopping cart ??????

They have a wonderful inventory pictured.

:Matt


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I use aquabid for just about everything. It's a great way to get a rare fish from a local breeder. I've had some great experiences with sellers there who maintain extended communication with me before, during and after the purchase, it's much nicer than a faceless internet store, and almost always cheaper. There are some sketchy asian breeders on there too, so read the reviews and such, but I love the site.


----------

